# CYHS Field trip



## Fang101 (Feb 17, 2013)

[h=1]Went on the Cape York Herpetological Society field trip at the Mareeba Wetlands last night, there was only four people in total but we saw four Keelbacks, a Water python, a Darwin carpet python, a Brown bicarinate rainbow-skink, a Northern velvet gecko, a brush tail, about a dozen tarantulas, and heard 10+ species of frogs etc.[/h] [h=1]Here are some of the pics…[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria inermis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria inermis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Limnodynastes convexiusculus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Limnodynastes convexiusculus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria nasuta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria nasuta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria infrafrenata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Litoria infrafrenata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Tarantula by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Tarantula by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Oedura castelnaui by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Oedura castelnaui by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]_MG_8043 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]This was the largest Keelback, (it may be “impossible” to see)[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Tropidonophis mairii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Liasis mackloti by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Liasis mackloti by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]

[/h] [h=1]Morelia spilota variegata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/h] [h=1]-Kieran[/h]


----------



## Zeusy (Feb 17, 2013)

How ninja is that Keelback? I need some serious zoom to try and find it.


----------



## Mitella (Feb 17, 2013)

very cool, love the velvet and where is the keelback?


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome shots man, I cant see the keelback lol


----------



## Eamon (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice pics, I can't find the keelback lol


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can not see the Keelback either in the picture, just know it’s there somewhere under the mud. We didn't even realise when it moved a couple of feet away from that spot afterwards.


This is when it briefly stuck its head up, where it then quickly headed off into the water 



Keelback by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Zeusy (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, master ninja Keelback!


----------



## Renenet (Feb 17, 2013)

Wish I could've gone - I have to work on weekends now.  Looks like it was awesome.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmmm might have to join the CYHS when I move to Cairns. I've never seen a keelback in the flesh. :cry: 

look like it was a good trip though.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, RedFox, you must! 

I haven't seen the legendary keelback yet either.


----------

